# 1948 Ladies Monark - I think?



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello everyone!  I'm brand *spakin* new here 
I was at a going out of business sale yesterday and I picked up this bicycle that was used for display.
I just thought it was adorable!
I've been doing some research and I think it's a 1948 Monark Ladies.  But is it missing the front "rocket"?  Or did it have one that year?
Also, I'm probably just going to resell it because I think my husband will kill me if I bring another rusty project home, lol!
For this condition, what do you think I should ask? It's not as good as it looks, there is peeling paint and some dents and dings...
Thank you!!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what you should ask..I'll let the other CABE members weigh in on that. I will say that I do like her and might be interested if she's a 26". So I'm calling dibs on this one guys if the price is right and she's a 26". 
*Welcome to the CABE btw!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 15, 2012)

That is one wicked looking whip there,that rack is just wow. Hope you get this one belle!


----------



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

*26" ?*

I'll check the size, how do I measure it?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 15, 2012)

Look at the tires...they should say 26 x 2.125 on them. Also if you can post a few more pictures that would help


----------



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll check a little later today and take more pictures!  I think it's just adorable.  I've always loved vintage bicycles!  I wish I had more time or another project like this, but I have 5 kids 10 and under   Oh well... maybe someday...
Is it missing a front rocket-looking embellishment?



Bicycle Belle said:


> Look at the tires...they should say 26 x 2.125 on them. Also if you can post a few more pictures that would help


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2012)

where are you located?


----------



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

East central Illinois, near Champaign



vincev said:


> where are you located?


----------



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

*more pictures*

It is a 26".  Here are more pictures...


----------



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

*even more pictures*

more...


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like the original paint could be saved!


----------



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think it could - I was able to peel some of it off and see the original under all that red.  Do you think it's a '48?  What parts do you think I'm missing?



1959firearrow said:


> Looks like the original paint could be saved!


----------



## ferne80 (Jan 15, 2012)

Let me know if you are/are not interested!  Im going to post it into the classifieds.
Thanks!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like its early 50s based on the rack and overall design I'm buy no means an expert but that should be in the 50-52 range?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 17, 2012)

*if the rear reflector and head shroud are originals to it*

It's a 1948 based on this post 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...per-Cruiser-features-by-year&highlight=monark

nice bike, try to keep it together for someone to use.


----------

